# IAs in Boise Area?



## MikeF (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I wanted to put out a feeler for IAs in the Boise area. I'm looking for someone who might be interested in conducting an annual on a T206 (sorry - not biplane related). If you know of anyone, or yourself are interested, please PM me. 

Thanks,
Mike F.


----------

